# Need help with first semi-auto Pistol-Rate the best



## mhsull (Nov 24, 2008)

I have owned a Ruger GP100 revolver and recently sold it. I am looking to purchase a semi-automatic pistol most likely a 9mm or .40 cal. Please help me out give me your recommendations of the top 5-10 brands of pistols and why you rate them as so.

Here is what I am looking at currently:

Glock -I have shot them and I am comfortable with them
Beretta - Friend shoots them and was trained on them-high on them
Taurus - Under my own research, they seem to be great guns but I have never shot them
Springfield - My uncle was DNR Law Enforcement and recommended this because he had a good one.

I am sure there are better ones and plenty of household names that I left off but I don't know much about them. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome aboard. You could start here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14198

Have fun!


----------



## mhsull (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Rick. That was helpful.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

You didn't specify your use, e.g., competition, concealed carry, or ???

This was my journey. I'll be specific on my choices, but the important thing I'm trying to convey is the process rather than where I ended up.

When I decided to carry I was new to pistol shooting. The first question the store clerk asked me was am I interested in a 9mm, 40 cal or 45 cal? So I went to a range and rented one of each from the same manufacturer in the same product line. The 45 cal felt the most an extension of me. I wish I could parametrize it more than that. I felt comfortable with it and could shoot it pretty well is the best I can say. Then I rented three 45 cals from popular brands that had good reputations. The S&W M&P, the Sringfield XD and a Glock. It came to a decision between the XD and the M&P. Our local store had a special on the M&P and S&W had a nice rebate going.

Since my initial adventure, I would add one more criteria. I wont EDC a pistol unless I can put a Crimson Trace laser sight on it. Laser sights have both training and tactical benefits. I'm particularly interested in the training benefits. This is primarily because I believe trigger discipline is one of the most important contributions to effective shooting. Unfortunately, it is an exponentially perishable ability. That means lots of shooting or dry firing is required to maintain proficiency. You quickly pay for a LaserGrip with adequate dry firing compared to the price of ammo.

The tactical benefits of laser sights should not be completely discounted. They are well illustrated on the free DVD available from Crimson Trace. http://crimsontrace.com/Home/FreeDVDOffer/tabid/316/Default.aspx

Bottom line... Besides reading other peoples opinions, try stuff out. See what feels right for you. Then put together a training program that will keep you sharp.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Fortunately, there is no one simple answer to your question. With respect the pistols specifically referenced - Glocks are great-reliable, accurate, and tough. They are also reasonably inexpensive. 

Beretta 92 is a well tested pistol that has a lot of fans, however, when compared to a Glock, the Beretta is heavier and more expensive. 

I don't know which springfield you are talking about - if it is the XD then it is a very nice alternative to the Glock with additional safety features. If it is the 1911 then you are getting into the classic style handgun which has tons of followers, but is radically different in action than either the Glock or the Beretta. 

The Taurus 24/7 won some awards a while back, but many people still do not trust Taurus and consider them a second tier manufacturer. While I don't agree this opinion will have an impact on your gun resale value. I have not personal experience with the 24/7 by the way.

Have you looked at the new Ruger 9mm pistol? Once they get the recall issue sorted out it really does look like it could be a winner. Also the Smith & wesson M&P pistols have been getting rave reviews.

Anyway of the pistols that you listed, the Glock would be my first choice.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome. Of the makes on your list I can highly recommend Glock. I have fired many different handguns and seen even more in use while teaching basic students at the state law enforcement academy, and Glock was used more than any other make and I never saw one fail. I have owned and carried five different models and like them all. I currently shoot a model 19 and I am pretty sure I am sticking with it.

Other semi-autos you might take a look at would be Sig Sauer, Smith & Wesson, and Heckler und Koch.

Good luck.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Glock - most sold and used for two decades, as reliable as the beretta92fs
Beretta 92FS- most tested and reliable 9mm 
Springfield 1911 or XD line
Kimber
Sig
i have never been excited about any S&W semiauto


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Smith and Wesson Model 4506 and 3913 are two of the most under appreciated pistols around. UInfortunately, Smith in their wisdom no longer produces the 4506 and I am sure that the 3913 will soon follow.

By the way, the "best pistols" as far as quality goes are the Sig line of pistols and the H&K pistols. Both are more expensive than comperable Glocks ect . . and folks will disagree as to whether the extra money is necessary, but if you want top of the line pistols than a Sig or an H&K are your best choices.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Just my .02 cents worth!

I have owned and fired quite a few weapons. Not an expert by any stretch of the imagination. Carried 1911's and Beretta's in the military. Own Glock 23, EEA Witness P .45ACP, Ruger LCP and a Sig P239 9MM.

Have owned Bersa, S&W, Grendle and Taurus, and probably a few more. Recently I purchased the Sig P239, yes a few $$$ more, but I can say this. The Sig by far is the most comfortable weapon I have ever handled barring none. It is also a very comfortable CC weapon.

My next handgun will be another Sig.


----------



## mhsull (Nov 24, 2008)

I really appreciate the input. I am going to the range every few days to try out the recommended guns. Please keep them coming. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. :smt1099

I have quite a few pistols by various manufacturers in both .45 acp and 9mm luger. (Beretta 92FS, Colt GCNM, Browning Hi Power, Walther PPS, etc).

Given the current cost of ammo I'd suggest going with 9mm, it costs about half of what .45 goes for. And that means more practice time.

And practice is essential. :smt023

Good luck and let us know what you decide.

Will


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

out of those you listed, i have shot the glock 17, 19 and baretta 92. my semi-auto experience was limited to a bersa .380 i bought about 6 or 7 years ago. i shot several guns before settling on the glock 17 about 3 months ago and i couldn't be happier and after adding the hogue grip sleeve it fits my hand perfect. very simple to clean and operate. getting a g19 very soon!


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have owned a half dozen good semis in 9mm. Right now I have a Glock 19 and I am going to stick with it. Is has proved more reliable as far as any
failures to load or eject. It is light, has good capacity with the 15 mag....and
the factory night sights are very good. Other brands mentioned on this post are all very good as well...I have had Brownings, Berettas, Kahr, other Glocks and even a Kimber. The Kimber is still in the safe. but the Glock resides on ME or in the nightstand.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hard to go wrong with a glock, but for me it's Sig. P229, P220, you pick it.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

For 9mm autos, I prefer Walther, Sig, and H&k. However, they won't be any more reliable than a Glock, and when you put price into the equation, then Glock comes out on top.

That being said, focusing on just a few brands will not be helpful in the long run. Fit, reliability, accuracy, and overall suitability for any particular purpose is more important than the name on the slide. Stick with a pistol from one of the major manufacturers, and you won't go wrong. Try as many different models as possible, and the right one will become evident.

PhilR.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 19 or for smaller a glock 26


----------

